# Julian Beever’s Fantastic 3D Pavement Drawings



## macro junkie (Jul 22, 2008)

just seen some of this guys work on tv(richard and judy) check his art out..amazing!

http://laughingsquid.com/julian-beevers-fa...ement-drawings/

http://users.skynet.be/J.Beever/pave.htm


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 22, 2008)

That is pretty cool! B) Looks kinda weird too.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 22, 2008)

All have to say is. Holy-

That guy's art makes me feel very pathetic as an artist.  I still have a long way to go I guess.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 22, 2008)

the batman and robin one looks so convincing!


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 22, 2008)

he was on a program telling how he does it..its pretty amazing.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 22, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> he was on a program telling how he does it..its pretty amazing.


It's pretty simple when you think about it. You just have to have the talent and paintence to do it.

It's basically an optical illusion.


----------

